# Firefox v16 failed to update



## adripillo (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello, I was running an update of the system and when the Firefox turn comes it fails. I let you here the last lines in case someone can give me a hand with this. Thanks in advance.


```
bin/components/pippki.xpt
Error: package error or possible missing or unnecessary file: bin/components/libnkgnomevfs.so (package-manifest, 441).
[WebappRuntime]
bin/webapprt-stub


Error: found error(s) while packaging, see above for details.
gmake[1]: *** [stage-package] Error 255
gmake[1]: se sale del directorio `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/browser/installer'
gmake: *** [install] Error 2
*** [gecko-pre-install] Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox
```


----------



## gentoobob (Oct 22, 2012)

uninstall it.  run your update.  then install it.


----------

